# Using a selfie as your Avitar (probably not a good idea).



## sokillme

It's always wise to avoid using things that identify you on the forum, particularly real names and self portraits. The reason is twofold -


It allows you to speak more freely and therefor enabling you to tell your story without worrying that someone, like your family, friends or partner will be able to identify you. Be aware this can even happen years later. We hope you stick around and being anonymous will also help you to speak plainly if you choose to give advice without the fear of blow-back, or someone with an agenda identifying you.
With the proliferation of reverse lookup software and other technology there is always the possibility that someone will be able to figure out who you are from only your picture. You want to tell your story and you should be free to do that, Names, places, pictures combined with technology and data that is available on the web can give enough clues to identify you. Who knows what the fallout from that could be, so it's best to avoid it. 

Again for the most part anonymity is an assets on this site.


----------



## Marc878

I’m might do it just this once. Hope I don’t get recognized.


----------



## ConanHub

Don't forget to include your social security number, credit card number and bank routing information along with your checking account.

Please include your home address as well.

We like to get to know you better and that takes sharing some info.

So don't be shy.😁


----------



## Mr.Married

But in reality should not we all be telling the truth anyways? I see worse stuff on Facebook all the time. I would tell anyone anything I’ve said on here if they asked me.


----------



## CharlieParker

It's true, I am an East German walk signal.


----------



## Mr.Married

CharlieParker said:


> It's true, I am an East German walk signal.


I knew it !!!!!!


----------



## AandM

CharlieParker said:


> It's true, I am an East German walk signal.


I thought that you were a Pukel Man.


----------



## Marc878

CharlieParker said:


> It's true, I am an East German walk signal.


I bet your real name is Boris. Isn’t it?
Tell us vat vie vant to know!


----------



## ConanHub

Mr.Married said:


> But in reality should not we all be telling the truth anyways? I see worse stuff on Facebook all the time. I would tell anyone anything I’ve said on here if they asked me.


Umm...... When I was asking about specific technics to bring Mrs. C to orgasms and different role playing ideas..... Not really going to facebook with that 😳


----------

